# German Shepherd Playing Hide and Seek!



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

This is SOOO funny! :wild:
This german shepherd, named Ollie apparently, is playing hide and seek with her daddy!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

That is hilarious! What a good girl


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know! She's so funny!!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

What a sweet girl :wub:


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Cute! She looks like my 1st GSD.
Both my dogs play hide & seek with my daughter, but they're the seekers. It's hilarious to see some of the highly unlikely places they'll look for her. Like in the dust pan, or under low furniture. Yet they'll miss her when she's against the wall holding a towel up. They don't notice a towel couldn't be suspended in air, but she might have flattened out and gone under the sofa. They do always find her in the end and then they trot happily off to wait in the other room while she re-hides.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

tooooo funny!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm starting to teach Koda this trick!! It's so funny! She can't hide very well because her giant satellite ears hahaha!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

I think onyx is ready to dothis trick; He is in obedience classes now and best in his class. I'm do proud of my big boy


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

onyxboy said:


> I think onyx is ready to dothis trick; He is in obedience classes now and best in his class. I'm do proud of my big boy


 Aww congrats on that!! What a smart, good boy!!! I bet he would do this no problem


----------

